# Static vs. Dynamic



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ananael said:


> Actually if you want me to start in an hour, I can make it happen. Fuck dinner. Hahaha.


 very nice of you to try and accommodate me but I'm about to leave :'(

well maybe another time.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> very nice of you to try and accommodate me but I'm about to leave :'(
> 
> well maybe another time.


I'm not sure if this is going to last very long but my inbox here has a bit of space in it just in case. 




Ananael said:


> @cyamitide @Diphenhydramine @ephemereality @Figure @TreasureTower


Since I'm seizing this short span of free time, I'd like to start now if that works for you. Give me your details if you already haven't.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Ananael said:


> @bearotter @cyamitide @Diphenhydramine @ephemereality @Figure @itsme45 @TreasureTower
> 
> (Oh alphabetical order, would you look at that.)
> 
> ...


The 9~930PM EST is better for me, tho remember I'm 12 hours ahead of you .

edit I can start now, in like 5m tho.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpibbev5eqhaj9fh6i8m1m7s?hl=en


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Ananael said:


> @bearotter @cyamitide @Diphenhydramine @ephemereality @Figure @itsme45 @TreasureTower
> 
> (Oh alphabetical order, would you look at that.)
> 
> ...


I much prefer one on one chats; so, if anyone would like to PM me for that; that would be cool.

or another possibility would be creating a new PerC group? I would definitely be up for that as well.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> I much prefer one on one chats; so, if anyone would like to PM me for that; that would be cool.
> 
> or another possibility would be creating a new PerC group? I would definitely be up for that as well.


What kind of PerC group did you have in mind? A skype one? 
Small groups are easier to facilitate conversation in and also get a lot of useful data things.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Ananael said:


> What kind of PerC group did you have in mind? A skype one?
> Small groups are easier to facilitate conversation in and also get a lot of useful data things.


http://personalitycafe.com/groups/

I also think that it would accommodate members' differing time needs. Yeah, I'm not really a LIVE group kind of person but I would be down with one of these. Otherwise, I am more comfortable interacting one on one.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

something came up the last minute so I didn't make it

on the same note, I saw another google hangout posted in this IEI-SLE FB group I don't know if these hangouts are restricted only to these two types of if everyone can come, but there have been groups posted for all types: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/148936-socionics-dual-facebook-groups.html


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Both dynamics and statics:

How quickly did you grasp calculus after you first started it (assuming you have)?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Both dynamics and statics:
> 
> How quickly did you grasp calculus after you first started it (assuming you have)?


Dynamic, very fast. Actually doing it myself however, super tedious. I like algebra the most in math.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Both dynamics and statics:
> 
> How quickly did you grasp calculus after you first started it (assuming you have)?


I always grasp new subjects I need to learn very easily, calculus included.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Both dynamics and statics:
> 
> How quickly did you grasp calculus after you first started it (assuming you have)?


I had some problems at first with the theory, as I don't consider myself as someone that's really good at maths nor I'm that interested in it, so that also didn't help, but solving the problems wasn't that terrible either and I actually enjoyed it far more than linear algebra and geometry, plus I can apply it in physical chemistry as well.

BTW, I learnt it some years ago, so my memory can be a bit blurry though. I only recall that I didn't fail that class.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Both dynamics and statics:
> 
> How quickly did you grasp calculus after you first started it (assuming you have)?


When getting to the more complex problems, looking for shortcuts is either a saving grace or a pain in the ass. Conceptually it makes perfect sense. But right now it is the bane of my existence due to how tedious the homework problem sets are.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Both dynamics and statics:
> 
> How quickly did you grasp calculus after you first started it (assuming you have)?


*STATIC* here and I hated calculus because It took me a while to understand it properly while algebra although boring came very easy. Geometry was the fastest and I actually had fun doing it.

Despite eventually getting and applying calculus in my university exam which I aced....it never really came as easy as prior math material. I generally comprehend stuff very fast* the condition being that I'm actually interested and it isn't boring me. *


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I was/am average at best in math. Calculus actually made sense to me. The way it was taught to me made the underlying principles seem explicit, and, once understood, able to be easily applied to explicate a new scenario. I'm not particularly good at juggling multiple details at once and tend to work slowly through rote computation due to nagging doubts, but at least knowing that the theory had connective value made it seem worth studying. I feel now, 3 years past the class, that I could go back to a calc textbook and use it in a business application that would otherwise be less clear. 

Applied statistics (for those of you familiar with business school, quant), on the other hand, absolutely not. The entire class was structured in a way that would only appeal to Ti dominance, and I found it stupid/a way of injecting computations and numerics onto decisions that shouldn't be decided by numerics alone. There always seemed like a disconnect between the inputs, processes, and answer where my intuition would inevitably lead the answer astray. They make this claim that data structures should be more important to decision making than what is objectively "there" because it is somehow more methodical, pure and unbiased, which made me entirely dismiss the relevance of the class.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kind of sounds like my issues with geometry that is hands down the portion I math I perform the worst in. If I have to pick a personal favorite it's algebra which is something I could do for fun. Which reminds me I forgot to study today, le sigh. 

In retrospect, I wish so many maths teachers weren't Ti doms. My current maths teacher is easily an LII/INTP in both systems, and while I wouldn't say he's a bad teacher I definitely feel I am missing something when I participate in class. I think there is something very appealing to an LII to teach maths, since they get to do introverted logic all day (the maths) while conveying this to an audience who is supposed to (hopefully) appreciate this knowledge (Fe).


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Kind of sounds like my issues with geometry that is hands down the portion I math I perform the worst in. If I have to pick a personal favorite it's algebra which is something I could do for fun. Which reminds me I forgot to study today, le sigh.
> 
> In retrospect, I wish so many maths teachers weren't Ti doms. My current maths teacher is easily an LII/INTP in both systems, and while I wouldn't say he's a bad teacher I definitely feel I am missing something when I participate in class. I think there is something very appealing to an LII to teach maths, since they get to do introverted logic all day (the maths) while conveying this to an audience who is supposed to (hopefully) appreciate this knowledge (Fe).



My math teacher for the first 9 years of my schooling was an ISTJ, so my math education was more or less:

*Teacher explains*
Me: "Why does that work?" 
Him: It just does. 
Me: "But why is that the right answer? 
Him: Because the book says so? 
Me: "But how do you know it's right?" 
Him: "Because I followed the process I'm having you memorize" 
Me: "You still haven't answered my question" 
Him: "Just memorize the formula and solve the question"

Part of me thinks that I didn't put down my workings on the tests just to have this conversation:

Him: "You need to include the workings" 
Me: "Why, the answer is correct right?" 
Him: "Yes, but you need to show me why that's the correct answer and how you arrived at it" 
Me: "Oh the irony"


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> In retrospect, I wish so many maths teachers weren't Ti doms. My current maths teacher is easily an LII/INTP in both systems, and while I wouldn't say he's a bad teacher I definitely feel I am missing something when I participate in class. I think there is something very appealing to an LII to teach maths, since they get to do introverted logic all day (the maths) while conveying this to an audience who is supposed to (hopefully) appreciate this knowledge (Fe).


My Geometry, Pre-calc, and Calculus teacher in high school was an LII-(base subtype) and he was one of my favorite teachers. 

Then my Algebra 2, Trig, Stats and Principles of Engineering teacher was an ESE and she was one of my favorite teachers.

Then my freshman English teacher was an xLE and he was one of my favorite teachers ever.

I'm sensing a pattern .-.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Also, ephemereality, what do you mean you forgot to study _today_, when in Korea, it would have been early in the morning at the time of posting that? Are you nocturnal?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> My Geometry, Pre-calc, and Calculus teacher in high school was an LII-(base subtype) and he was one of my favorite teachers.
> 
> Then my Algebra 2, Trig, Stats and Principles of Engineering teacher was an ESE and she was one of my favorite teachers.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. I think my previous teachers have all been Ti-Fe too. I think there is something about maths and teaching maths that might appeal more naturally to Fe-Ti simply because the way both elements work and how they motivate people's interests. Also, my logics teacher when I studied philosophy at uni was an LII too. Surprise? And I think my physics/chemistry teacher I had in compulsory school was an LSI. He had us build robots to understand electricity and mix various chemical compounds in class. I enjoyed the latter far more than the former. I'm too visual-spatially dumb to understand how to build a robot. 

I don't even think I've had a favorite teacher in school. Fairly sure I would remember them at least if I did?

Oh, well my teacher who graded my MA thesis was awesome though, that's true. She didn't understand the criticism that my language was poor and that my writing made little sense when it was being criticized during the examination process. She in fact thought it was very much awesome, and I wouldn't be at all surprised if she was an SEE lol. Though I only met her a couple of times so very difficult to say, but I liked her anyway.


----------

